# Stress and vomiting



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

I got a seed corral food container because Mr. Food Flinger was getting out of control. He's never been scared of anything, so I put it in his cage... And he flipped. I took it out and held it and he ate out of it on the couch, so I put it back in and he flipped again. He's okay with it in there now, but he keeps looking for his old food dish and won't go in there. He's currently snuggled on my chest like he used to when I first got him napping and crying occasionally. I feel horrible! I don't know what to do and I feel so bad. Maybe I should just get rid of it? I can't bear seeing him upset. :'( He vomited up some seed and I'm freaking out!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh no. 
Was the old bowl that bad? Or should I say his 'food flinging' ability that good?
I am not expert but if it were me I would get rid of it. 
Someone else with more experience will probably have better advise though.


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

My living room is covered. It's pretty bad. But I'm more concerned about the regurgitating. It looks like it was mostly seed. He may have gotten something our of the finger trap toy or the peanut butter treat got stuck in his throat. Do I need to take him to the vet tomorrow?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Does he have a regular vet? Maybe you could give them a call and tell them whats going on. 
Hopefully someone with more knowledge will read this thread and give you good advice.


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

I just went to check on him because I heard a little cry and thought he may have vomited again. He didn't, but it looks like he's chewed the newspaper in the bottom of his cage today. Could that make him sick??? I'm really panicked... :frown:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The newspaper shouldn't make him sick. If he hasn't vomitted again and his poops are normal, he should be fine. To be honest, I'd remove the new feeder and find something different. Food flinging is annoying (I've been hit in the head before with banana pellets lol) but that's not vacuuming can't solve.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You can also purchase a seed catcher. It doesn't exactly "catch" the seed, but it keeps it in the area surrounding the cage rather than thrown around the whole room.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If he only vomited once, it's probably because he was scared. My birds have occasionally vomited if they get freaked right after eating a lot. So I'd just watch him closely for now. If you see any other unusual signs, then yes, vet check.


----------

